# Medusa costume wig question



## Johnny Thunder

My wife has decided she wants to be Medusa for Halloween. I've seen some good ideas on the web, and want to make the snake hair wig. 

Does anyone have an idea as to the best way to fashion a wig out of rubber snakes of varying sizes? Should I just knot them all up and she can wear that way, or somehow attach them to a wig that has hair in it? Thanks in advance.:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

How bout something crazy like this (I have no idea if this would work, just an idea). Picture the martian antennas people wear to halloween parties. Find some sort of rubber cap, maybe like a thick swim cap. Find a bunch of small springs that would be strong enough to hold the snake body and head mostly upright. Poke some holes in an old wig, put the wig over the cap and mark the wig hole locations on the cap. Glue (I don't know with what) one end of a spring to each location marked on the cap (so the springs all look like they are sticking out). Put the wig over the cap, now the springs will be poking out of the wig. Cut the snakes to the appropriate length and drill out a small hole in the cut end that is slightly smaller then the spring, such that you can slip the end of the snake over the spring and it will stay in place. If everything works, you should end up with a bunch of snakes sticking out of your hair, bouncing and waving all around whenever you move.


----------



## Hella

here's an idea that I found in Martha Stewarts Holiday Mag a couple of years ago, 
buy 3 hair extensions and braid them, If she has long hair, separate it into ponytails and braid them too. For short hair, just pin up the ends. Wrap the braids (real and extensions) into a bun; (in the magazine pics, it looks like a beehive bun) pin and weave in small snakes. 
Use bobby pins to secure larger snakes that dangle; to do that- thread a needle with wire and poke it through the snakes underside and tie a wire around the pin, slide pin into the hair.
hope this makes sense..lol I will see if I can find a picture of this for you too.

Hella


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I going to have to check and see if I have a link to one that someone did last year. I was pretty good!!

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here it is http://www.halloweenfear.com/Medusa.html

She's on this forum too.

Jeff


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey everyone - thanks for all the ideas and that link. I better start hitting the dollar stores for the rubber snakes now. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnnythunder said:


> Hey everyone - thanks for all the ideas and that link. I better start hitting the dollar stores for the rubber snakes now. :jol:


Have you foind what you're looking for yet?

I did pick up on a real nice Medusa costume this year from incharacter.
I'll send you a picture if you like?

Jeff


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Have you foind what you're looking for yet?
> 
> I did pick up on a real nice Medusa costume this year from incharacter.
> I'll send you a picture if you like?
> 
> Jeff


Thanks, I would like to see that picture if you don't mind.

I think my wife has settled on a long wig with the tiara and snakes mixed into the tiara and wig.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

johnnythunder said:


> Thanks, I would like to see that picture if you don't mind.
> 
> I think my wife has settled on a long wig with the tiara and snakes mixed into the tiara and wig.


I'll see if they can send me a pic today.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I started buying the snakes (long green ones, short red/black/yellow ones) and have to start thinking about the way to affix them. I may try a tiara and sort of stick them on that. We'll see.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'll see if they can send me a pic today.


Please send me a pic when you get one FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

They still don't have the artwork for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> They still don't have the artwork for me.


I know, but when you do I'll be first in line


----------



## Bodybagging

Depending on how much you want to spend, I just met a fellow yesterday that makes a Medusa wig with animated snakes that spit water, I believe it was a whopping 495.00 
On a side note he also has quite a few other head pieces , such as a undeveloped twin brother with animated eyes and avoice box to be controlled by another actor, a Jeepers creepers piece, 
I just checked into their website and it is still under construction, but here it is...good Luck on the wig.....
http://www.monster-tronics.com/index.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey man - those spitting snakes sound awesome. Although awesome, a bit pricey for us. I'll check out that site when it's up - I'd like to see them in action. Thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hmmm.snakes spitting on people at a costume party...oh that would be a riot!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If they're rigged to spit beer, then everyone wins.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I saw the booth at Hauntcon. The medusa wig was great. I don't recall it spitting anything though. I just stared at it moving for a long time.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/hauntcon2006/slides/DSCN9569.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll have a picture soon!
They told me so!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'll have a picture soon!
> They told me so!


Do you believe everything that you hear? (not from me silly, sheesh!)
j/k I can't wait to see the artwork FE.


----------



## Lhallow

My friend did Medusa 2 years ago and I helped her with the wig. Here's what we did using different rubber snakes from Oriental Trading, *mini* hair claw clips (as many as the number of snakes you want), and wire

We cut the snakes to various lengths, used the wire in the snakes to make them poseable(sp) leave enough wire out of the bottom to wrap them around the mini claw clips. Then all you need to do is stick them in the hair. It was pretty quick and easy.


----------



## Jack Reaper

One would think that you could easily get REAL snakes to stay in your hair, if one was to keep their hair looking like a rats nest!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lhallow said:


> My friend did Medusa 2 years ago and I helped her with the wig. Here's what we did using different rubber snakes from Oriental Trading, *mini* hair claw clips (as many as the number of snakes you want), and wire
> 
> We cut the snakes to various lengths, used the wire in the snakes to make them poseable(sp) leave enough wire out of the bottom to wrap them around the mini claw clips. Then all you need to do is stick them in the hair. It was pretty quick and easy.


Cool - thanks for the idea and suggestion.:jol:


----------



## Hellrazor

Im thinking of doing the medusa thing now. it sounds like a great costume! There is a store in Hamilton that sells all kinds of small things and rubber snakes are one of them you can get like 10 largish ones for a buck or 20 little ones for a buck. I bet I could make a totally creapy medusa head either for me or a manequin.... nice.

I wanted to be the nurse from Silent hill... but after the ideas in my head now...Hmmmm


----------

